# Big boy hair clip..Kennel or summer clip?



## Paris-London (Mar 2, 2010)

To me a summer and kennel clip are the same thing. Short all over topknot clean face and feet, and a pom tail.

If you want poms on the legs that is called a miami.
And I recommend it


----------



## usviteacher (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you for the "Miami" correction


----------

